# Sportscar Protection Ferrari 348 interior restoration



## Sportscar Protection (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi Guys ,
I went over to Louth to restore the leather on this 348 this week , i took out as much as i could from the interior , then masked off the rest.
Gave the leather a good clean down then used gliptone liquid leather and an airbrush for the restoration , in total it took just under 12 hours to do :thumb:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

That looks excellent!

How much does leather restoration cost?

A friend has a BMW 330 Convertible and it has cream leather interior, that could do with a refresh and i said i'd try to find out costs for her.

Thanks


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

very nice work there. 

As above - Average cost? Or would you rather PM?

EDIT - Found your pricelist mate


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Beardboy - PM sent mate :thumb:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Received cheers :thumb:

Do you travel far to do the repair, as the BMW is based in Bristol :lol:


----------



## Sportscar Protection (Feb 17, 2006)

beardboy said:


> That looks excellent!
> 
> How much does leather restoration cost?
> 
> ...


I charge £250 for the front seats and around £400 to £500 for the full interior depending on what needs doing:thumb:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool - i'll let her know and giver he a link to your site :thumb:


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Nice work indeed and excellent transformation.

Im interested to know which system you use for colour...do you use the complete gliptone system or mix 'n' match between suppliers. So far i have tried Gliptone, Leathermagic and Dynamix as always trying to find something with an 'edge' to it but so far all seem to provide the same results ...all good nonetheless.


----------



## Sportscar Protection (Feb 17, 2006)

Krystal-Kleen said:


> Nice work indeed and excellent transformation.
> 
> Im interested to know which system you use for colour...do you use the complete gliptone system or mix 'n' match between suppliers. So far i have tried Gliptone, Leathermagic and Dynamix as always trying to find something with an 'edge' to it but so far all seem to provide the same results ...all good nonetheless.


I just phone gliptone up and order direct from them , they seem to have most colours already in their system , so just order what I need :thumb:


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Cracking job, well worth it :thumb:

For those of us not in the know, what is it you're spraying, how does it work, does it 'coat' or 'restore' and is there a danger of it peeling?


----------



## Sportscar Protection (Feb 17, 2006)

clcollins said:


> Cracking job, well worth it :thumb:
> 
> For those of us not in the know, what is it you're spraying, how does it work, does it 'coat' or 'restore' and is there a danger of it peeling?


Gliptone liquid leather is a dye , its like an emulsion paint and coats over the old leather , as long as the leather has been cleaned and degreased properly there shouldn't be any risk of peeling .
obviously there's a risk of it scuffing as with normal new seats but it is quite robust stuff and does last well
You can dab it on with a sponge , use a mini emulsion roller or my preferred method is to use an airbrush as you can apply it in very light coats , this way you can still maintain the original look of the leather:thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice like these restoration threads

Baz


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Truly exceptional resto work! It looks showroom new!


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

Great job dave :thumb: making my order on monday 


Anthony 
DETAIL


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

that is a stunning turn around

id always thought that leather that far gone was beyond repair. Is there anything done to it apart from paint ?


----------



## baseballlover1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Damn man! Awesome work! I wish I could do that!


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

first time iv ever seen a detail like this on leather seats and im shocked, i didnt know it could be done, great write up and cracking work. im sure u will not short of work with write ups like that...


----------



## Sportscar Protection (Feb 17, 2006)

MrLOL said:


> that is a stunning turn around
> 
> id always thought that leather that far gone was beyond repair. Is there anything done to it apart from paint ?


No not really just a good clean and degrease before application



baseballlover1 said:


> Damn man! Awesome work! I wish I could do that!


Come on one of my detailer academy courses and you can  I will be adding the leather restoration course to my website this week:thumb:



20RSport said:


> first time iv ever seen a detail like this on leather seats and im shocked, i didnt know it could be done, great write up and cracking work. im sure u will not short of work with write ups like that...


Did you miss this one 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=119248

Thanks for the positive comments guys:thumb:


----------



## baseballlover1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Sportscar Protection said:


> Come on one of my detailer academy courses and you can  I will be adding the leather restoration course to my website this week:thumb:


hey I may take you up on that if I ever come over to England and it coincides with one of your classes. I really wish I could do that kindof stuff!


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

top work:thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

awesome stuff Dave:thumb:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Lovely work, Dave. Although I was half expecting to see a bright yellow interior at the end due to the difference in lighting of some of those shots. I thought, 'here we go, a nightclub owner wants a bright yellow interior for his 348!'.

But great result and if I may say so, very good value at your prices compared to the alternative of retrimming or replacement


----------



## Nick_S (Dec 20, 2008)

Very cool, I was never aware of any kind of product like this. Results look fantastic.


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

thats very impressive work... anyone would think the leather has been replaced... i suppose thats the idea though huh !?

still... looking at your prices that got to be better than a retrim !


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

excellent work! looks amazing.


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

WOW what a transformation, that looks amazing. Could be done with some of that on my m3 convertable !!!


----------



## R1KK1 BFG (Jun 17, 2009)

good turn around and good job


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

looks superb - great seeing the transformation that can be done on leather with the right skills and knowledge :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, what a fantastic job!! :thumb:


----------



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

A work of art.

you would not know that it was restored it's immaculate.

Stuart.


----------



## Mat430uk (Sep 17, 2007)

wow amazing work !


----------



## Diamond White (Apr 2, 2008)

Im also fully trained in repairing leather, heres a head rest i did,









As you can see its got a massive hole in it,

here it is finished,










I also did a repair on a Mazda RX7, driver side bolsters,


























And all done,


















Not bad eh?


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Amazing!...Very impressive!


----------

